# Just bought my first sweeper...and have a few ?



## Mick76

I bought a used 60" bobcat sweeper with the gutter broom attachment...... the brushes all poly are now 18 inches in dia...new they're 21"... how much longer can I expect them to last? and where to get replacement brushes? The dealer has them for $8.50 per brush and it'll take 33 brushes....their the "wavey" style...the inside dia is 6 3/8".... if anyone has a lead for new brushes or insite as to how long the current ones will last (ballpark)...that info would be great!

Thanks
Mike


----------



## CAG80

Im not a expert on the subject but im pretty postive that you still have plenty of life left in them. I can check this week on mine to be sure if no one responds with a better answer for you. I also know that you can adjust it with the big bolts on the side of the bucket to make up for the wear..


----------



## plowtime1

Try Keystone Plastics out of NJ. ,
They may produce those at much lower cost.


----------



## Mick76

Plowtime...thanks I did call them and their prices are about .50 cents cheaper per brush then the dealer up here...... but when I add in the shipping it'll end up costing more... thanks again for the lead....


----------



## chuckpeterson

*broom wear*



Mick76;990483 said:


> I bought a used 60" bobcat sweeper with the gutter broom attachment...... the brushes all poly are now 18 inches in dia...new they're 21"... how much longer can I expect them to last? and where to get replacement brushes? The dealer has them for $8.50 per brush and it'll take 33 brushes....their the "wavey" style...the inside dia is 6 3/8".... if anyone has a lead for new brushes or insite as to how long the current ones will last (ballpark)...that info would be great!
> 
> Thanks
> Mike


Having 3 street sweepers I would recommend setting the lightest down pressure as possible that will still clean. If you have an adjustment, set it daily.
Chuck


----------



## Mick76

Thanks for the tip, Chuck!


----------



## SnowGuy73

You have plenty of life left in those brushes. Congrats, You will love the Bobcat sweeper it works great!


----------

